# attaching shelves to a cleat



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm building some shelving in closets in our new home. Going to mount cleats on the wall, probably 3/4 x 1-1/2 prox. Lay the shelf on top of the cleats. I'd like to attach the shelf to the cleats, at least in a couple of places to stabilize the shelf, but I can't get the drill close enough to the wall to drill a straight hole in the sheet stock and into the cleat a bit, because of the thickness of the drill body. Any ideas on how to get the drill body closer to the wall to accomplish this ?
Any input would be appreciated.
Ed


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Get a right angle drill attachment that you chuck into your drill. Here is a few to select from.


















.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If you are using screws can you not drill the holes on an angle?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Why not drill a countersunk hole in the shelf before putting it in the closet .Then screw.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mako1 said:


> Why not drill a countersunk hole in the shelf before putting it in the closet .Then screw.


Some hinge mounting screws should be drilled in the cabinet members before the cabinet is assembled. The need to have a good perpendicular hole is difficult, for example... hinges like these...


























.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Newer power screw drivers have a lot of torque. I recently bought a Craftsman would probable easily do the job.

George


----------



## whiskeypete (Jan 23, 2013)

Anything wrong with just using a couple finish nails?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

whiskeypete said:


> Anything wrong with just using a couple finish nails?


It is more fun spending someone else's money for a specialized tool.:laughing:


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*drilling holes in shelving close to the wall*

Thanks All for the replies. I went with "Cabinetman's" suggestion and bought a right angle drill attachment. Although, since the cleat is 3/4 inch, I still won't be able to get perfectly perpendicular to the shelf and perfectly parallel to the wall, but it''ll be pretty close. The chuck is pretty small, so it'll do. Drilling with a conventional drill at an angle, I don't think will work too well and I have a natural aversion to using nails in my wood working, unless it's tacking something to hold it.

Thanks !


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Woodsmith magazine just had an article on hand drill accessories. One of the items they covered is a flexible extension that looks like it might work. They sourced it from sears. You might want to take a look.


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

It's tedious, but in that situation I use a 1/4" drive ratchet and a 1/4" socket to hold the driver bit that you would use in the drill. With phillips screws it will be a pain, but with square drive it will be a smooth (although slow) process.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

whiskeypete said:


> Anything wrong with just using a couple finish nails?


I shoot an 18 ga. finish nail into each corner of the shelf to prevent lateral movement. Gravity takes care of the rest.


----------



## Bob Vaughan (Oct 29, 2008)

I had to go in at a slight angle to screw a glove shelf to the bottom of the cleats in my closet. That's about the only time I'd use screws on a closet shelf. It makes a handy little shelf in a space that's otherwise not used. About 6" deep out of 1/2" wood.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

walnutavenue said:


> It's tedious, but in that situation I use a 1/4" drive ratchet and a 1/4" socket to hold the driver bit that you would use in the drill. With phillips screws it will be a pain, but with square drive it will be a smooth (although slow) process.



I use this technique in tight spaces when using pocket holes. Like you say, a little slow and tedious, but it works.
I actually use a little cordless "Skil" brand 1/4" drive ratchet with a 1/4" socket. Makes it a little bit faster.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I built a second shelf, a top shelf, inside a closet. The purpose was to sort out and tidy up a large collection of winter sweaters. Assembled _in situ_ with screws.
My SIL had given me a "Orbiter" Drill Attachment (Lee Valley #46J82.10) which orients the bit in almost any direction. Awkward but not difficult!


----------

